# What Weight Target Point Are You Using?



## GMtech (Mar 28, 2013)

Getting back into field archery, back in the late 90's the rule of thumb was to use a light tip (under 100 gr.) to speed up the arrow and make it shoot flatter. I shot well up to 50 yards but seemed to fall off on the longer targets, meaning I wasn't grouping as well. Now it seems that most archers are using heavier tip weight to combat wind drift, is this correct?

What weight are you using?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

My arrows weigh 360 grains total - I use 140s in the front.

But I am not very good....so my input may not mean much.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FOC has been all the rage lately... and I really don’t see why. Guys seem to be worried about getting a certain number instead of what works for them and their setup. Not all arrow spines and designs require a heavy point. Not all arrow setups based on length, DL and lbs being shot require a heavier point. 

Field is long range in comparison to 3D or indoors... but it’s still not really demanding at long range. Yes we shoot farther but out of the 112 arrows fired in a round only only 12 of them are shot over 60yds. 

I shoot 110 grain points in my Nano RZs. I’ve tried 120s. They didn’t shoot any better or worse really but they did kind of fall off the table at longer distances and I didn’t like my sight tape gaps after 50yds. So I went back to 110s. 

The pic is 6 arrows with 4Xs at 60yds the other day playing with a new release. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Garceau said:


> My arrows weigh 360 grains total - I use 140s in the front.
> 
> But I am not very good....so my input may not mean much.


What are your arrow and bow specs/setup? With your arrow only weighing 360 grains with 140 grain point I’d be willing to bet you would be better served by a lighter point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I shoot 120s with a 20gr weight bringing it up to 140gr. Total arrow weight is 413gr.


----------



## GMtech (Mar 28, 2013)

Brown Hornet said:


> FOC has been all the rage lately... and I really don’t see why. Guys seem to be worried about getting a certain number instead of what works for them and their setup. Not all arrow spines and designs require a heavy point. Not all arrow setups based on length, DL and lbs being shot require a heavier point.
> 
> Field is long range in comparison to 3D or indoors... but it’s still not really demanding at long range. Yes we shoot farther but out of the 112 arrows fired in a round only only 12 of them are shot over 60yds.
> 
> ...


Nice shooting!


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm shooting Easton ProComp 470's with 100 grain glue in points this year. Between the small diameter and the higher FOC due to low gpi shafts and my short arrow length, they seem to carry better and drift less than anything I've used previously. My arrows are only 315ish grains in weight, but have ~12% FOC, which I don't really build based on FOC, but I do think it can help with drift.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GMtech said:


> Nice shooting!


I’m working on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Brown Hornet said:


> What are your arrow and bow specs/setup? With your arrow only weighing 360 grains with 140 grain point I’d be willing to bet you would be better served by a lighter point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe. I've played around a bit didnt notice any better or worse

Trx 38
29.5/62

Black Eagle Rampage

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Garceau said:


> Maybe. I've played around a bit didnt notice any better or worse
> 
> Trx 38
> 29.5/62
> ...


Maybe not... I didn’t think you had that much DL or were shooting that many LBs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah....im.cool like that !

Lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fulldraw12 (Jun 7, 2016)

That was a pretty good group


----------



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

Black Eagle X-Impact 400 with 110 grains up front seems to group the best


----------



## bowmansb1 (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm shooting 85gr points, total arrow weight 330gr


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

270 gr with 80 gr points


----------

